# Only one speaker working



## Peas2u (Jun 30, 2013)

Setting up blue ray surround sound home theater in a box... Instructions say hook HDMI from blue ray to TV but I need a cable box. So I connected HDMI cable from tv to cable box and red/white cable to the blueray. Only one speaker and subwoofer are working. Help? :crying:

-----EDIT to add-----
This is what I found on the Samsung help site about the connections...

"Protip: This model has 1 HDMI output, you will have to connect your external device(s) to the TV and then run an Optical Audio cable OR a set of red and white audio cables from the TV to the back of the HTS for TV audio. Any device(s) connected to the TV will output audio through the connection used from the TV to the HTS. For example, if you have a game console, cable box, VHS player, & camcorder connected to your TV, all the audio will be output through the HTS using the audio cable connected from the TV to the HTS, be it an optical digital cable or a set of red & white RCA cables. Always make sure the TV is set to the source where the external device is connected (HDMI, Component, RCA, etc), but on the HTS you only have to worry about setting the HTS to either AUX or D.IN.
This model does not support HDMI Pass through."
------------------------
So.... If I have to also connect HDMI from TV to blueray/receiver combo, then how do I get HD with the cable box? Please forgive my ignorance. I just want speakers to work. Ugh. THANK YOU!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Peas2u said:


> Setting up blue ray surround sound home theater in a box... Instructions say hook HDMI from blue ray to TV but I need a cable box. So I connected HDMI cable from tv to cable box and red/white cable to the blueray. Only one speaker and subwoofer are working. Help? :crying:
> 
> -----EDIT to add-----
> This is what I found on the Samsung help site about the connections...
> ...


Need more info. Do you have pix of the available inputs/outputs on HTS and on TV?


----------

